# Post-hospital office visit



## JudithHines

My supervisor asked me to research cpt,s for post-hospital follow up visit in the primary physician office. can any help?


----------



## MnTwins29

*Office E & M's*

Use the appropriate office visit code for these.   Yes, the patient may be following up on the condition that brought him to the hospital, but this would still be an office visit.   Since this is a PCP, I am assuming there is no surgery done by this physician.


----------



## ojonse

Would pt be an established pt or new patient?


----------



## cgneff72

My internists are asking about this also.  They say that there are certain codes to bill when they see a patient within a 7 day period of being discharged from the hospital.

I am aware of the 72 hour rule for Medicare and using the modifier PD, but I think this is different.

I haven't been able to determine what these codes are or any documentation about it.

But they are insistent that we use these codes.   So anybody know what they are talking about???


----------



## dclark7

The doctors may be thinking of the new Transitional Care Management codes 99495-99496.  These codea are for post discharge managment of a patient but they involve a lot more tha just seeing them within a speficied time period.  Thye require communication with the patient or caregiver within two business days of discharge, depending on the code a face to face visit within 7 or 14 days as well as non face to face services.  The descriptions are in the 2013 CPT book.


----------



## cgneff72

Thanks Doreen!  I believe that is what they are talking about.


----------



## smeadows177@comcast.net

To add an additional question what would be the appropriate icd 9 code. I have a NP that wants to document routine hospital follow-up exam as the diagnosis. Would you use an V-code? Having a difficult time with this?


----------



## mitchellde

Most of the time it is a follow up V code it truly just depends though.


----------

